# Triple Stack Enclosure



## jakehendo (Apr 30, 2015)

Gday guys and girls
im making a triple stack enclosure and was just after some suggestions and help if needed and what you guys think.
the frame will be made out of 25mm box tubing each enclosure will be 1200mmx600mmx600mm,
im going to be using 16mm melamine for the flooring and then 9mm structural plywood for the roof. the walls and back will be made out of structural plywood about 12mm thick also, each enclosure will have a 2ft uvb fluro in them and two 75w halogen heat lights on a thermostat i may also put an extra ceramic fitting for a MVB by its self not on the thermostat so i can choose weather to run just the MVB and a regular fluro or the heat lights and a UVB fluro. the dragons substrate will be on crushed walnut sand or just bunnings washed play sand of around 50mm thick it will have sliding glass doors and ventilation at the back down both ends.
this is what im thinking so far for the frame, let me know what you guys think ​


----------



## Virides (Apr 30, 2015)

When it comes time to getting your glass, don't get ground in grooves but rather get our Sliding Glass Finger Grips - www.virides.com.au/shop or learn more by watching our explainer video - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swc1aDGqDXM&feature=em-upload_owner

Our website is currently undergoing a website upgrade so you may experience some links not working, but this shouldn't affect the order process.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Apr 30, 2015)

Looks OK to me. Only I really don't like MDF as a material for enclosures , I'd rather just use good quality plywood. 

Bunnings have a product called CONNECTIT that makes assembly of such frames super-easy. 

If I ever build another 2 stack , or a 3 or 4 stack enclosure, I am thinking of using CONNECTIT products (joiners and aluminium square tubing, probably reinforced with some Araldite or self tapping screws) to make the frame and then simply use plywood for floors and roofs and Perspex for walls and sliding doors. I don't fancy using steal tubes and having to weld them. 

Worth considering putting casters on the bottom corners of the stack enclosure to make it much easier to move around the room or house.


----------



## Smurf (Apr 30, 2015)

G'day jakehendo, are you planning on using a paint or sealant on the interior? 
Kingofnobbys, that connectit stuff rocks, I just made a rad rack to hold my 30x30's. And thinking it would be a sweet frame for enclosures from scratch. There is a stronger steel version about too


----------



## jakehendo (Apr 30, 2015)

oh cool well i am getting the frame made for me from a steel fabrication place its about $350 and im using the melamine just as the base as it wont absorb the water aswell as sealing all the edges with either a silicon or another sealant. yeah i was thinking of putting casters on it


----------



## jakehendo (Apr 30, 2015)

yeah sealing all the gaps with a sealant of some sort have to find one first and then maybe applying a coat of something to the ply on the inside that is not harmful to my reptiles and doesnt emit a toxic fume when heated


----------



## kingofnobbys (Apr 30, 2015)

Smurf said:


> G'day jakehendo, are you planning on using a paint or sealant on the interior?
> Kingofnobbys, that connectit stuff rocks, I just made a rad rack to hold my 30x30's. And thinking it would be a sweet frame for enclosures from scratch. There is a stronger steel version about too


that's worth noting . I'll ask about the steel version next time I visit Bunnings.


----------



## Smurf (Apr 30, 2015)

Yea sealing the corners would be a winner. And the steel is much stronger for heavier loads


----------



## jakehendo (Apr 30, 2015)

yeah i plan on sealing it all the way around so that the sand doesnt fall into the enclosure bellow. yeah allows me to have a fair bit of sand and hides as well as heavy water bowls.


----------

